# The bean topic you've been waiting for



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 20, 2012)

I want all of your bean recipes, hot, cold, sweet, savory, side dish, main course, desert, any kind of bean.

Beans are an extremely health food, one of the "super-foods".  I know so many different bean recipes, but suspect that there are ways to use this wonderful legume that I haven't thought of in my wildest culinary dreams.

So, let's see your best.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 20, 2012)

*Traditional Mediterranean Legume Dishes*

Buon Girono,

Our Mediterranean legume dishes, I have prepared over the years off top of my head are:

1) Pasta Fagioli, often called Pasta Fazool: chick peas, ditalini, tomato, garlic ... 

2) Cannelli Hummus: same as Chickpea Hummus, using the Italian White Bean variety Cannelli ...

3) Hummus: Chick peas, sesame paste, Evoo, paprika, cumin ...

4) Caldo Gallego: this Iberian Galician soup is prepared with white beans, indigenious to Spain and are similar to navy beans called Alubias ...

5) Fabada Asturiana: this sausage, tomato and garlic stew is made with Pochas, a very large ear shaped beige indigenious color legume from the lands of Asturias ...

6) Cannelli e Escarola: this traditional shepherd´s soup is prepared with garlic, white legumes called cannelli, escarola ( curly escarole ) and bread with vegetable or chicken stock ... 

7) Lentejas con Chorizo: Green Castillian Lentil beans prepared with sausages, sweet and piquant, pancetta and vegetables ...

8) Alubias Rojas de Tudela: Tudela, Navarra Red Beans are prepared with sausages, vegetables and pancetta. 

If a specific recipe is of interest, please note, I could post the recipe. 

Have Nice Wednesday. 
Ciao,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## jabbur (Jun 20, 2012)

I make a simple kidney bean salad in the summer that goes over well.

1 cup mayo
1/2 cup sugar
1/4 cup vinegar

Mix together and set aside (even better if made the day before)

2 cans dark red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
4-6 hard boiled eggs diced
1/2 jar dill cubes or dill relish

Mix together with dressing.  Refrigerate.  Stir well before serving.  The beans tend to sink to the bottom of the bowl so it looks rather bland until you stir it up again.


----------



## merstar (Jun 20, 2012)

BLACK BEAN PATTIES WITH CILANTRO AND LIME
Black Bean Patties with Cilantro and Lime Recipe | MyRecipes.com

VEGETABLE CHILI from Bon Appetit Epicurious.com: Recipes, Menus, Cooking Articles & Food Guides

CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe | MyRecipes.com

Tuna/White Bean Salad with celery and their leaves, red bell pepper, sweet onion, green peas, tomatoes, etc. with a Dijon vinaigrette.


----------



## Cerise (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a few cold green bean salads, if you're interested...

Mushroom & green bean salad
Green bean caprese salad
Green beans, cherry tomatoes & creme fraiche

*Roasted Red Potato & Green Bean Salad* (w/ feta cheese, dill or mint)

Roasted Potato and Green Bean Salad Recipe - RecipeTips.com


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 20, 2012)

I love copycat Olive Garden Pasta y Fagioli, Emeril's Red Beans and Rice, and my own bean soup, which is never the same as I don't use a recipe.  Sort of like my chili, which will never be duplicated, as I never use a recipe for it either!

http://www.topsecretrecipes.com/Olive-Garden-Pasta-e-Fagioli-Recipe.html

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/emeril-lagasse/red-beans-and-rice-recipe2/index.html


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 20, 2012)

I love bean soup.  I try to use the most collagen rich meats in them as I truly believe the collagen is good for my osteoporosis.

I'm 65, almost 66 years old, and am still 5'4" so I think it works.  Turkey necks are a strong flavored collagen rich meat that I've been using lately.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 20, 2012)

I love my fathers's pinto's simple cook for 3-4 hrs. Take 1 lb of pintos, soak over night, drain and then add 3 cans beef broth you can add more if you like. saute a large yellow  onion, 4- cloves crushed garlic then add it to a large deep pot, put in 1/2 lb. sliced lardon's of peppered bacon 1 80z can tomatoe sauce Italian type tomatoes add Worchestershire sauce to your taste I like 5-6 dashes several teas. of brownsugar, I also add some molasses about 1/4 cup or so 3-4 dashes Tabasco sauce forget it if you have small kids how are not into Heat.Put lid on you pot keep it ajar cook 2-3 hrs. Serve with thick sliced french bread and butter and a green salad icey cold say a Ceasar with anchovies 
Enjoy
a fave way my sis and I love this is to take a piece of fresh white bread, drizzle with the bean juice, then add some of the beans roll in to a roll lean over the sink and manga
kades


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 21, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I want all of your bean recipes, hot, cold, sweet, savory, side dish, main course, desert, any kind of bean.
> 
> Beans are an extremely health food, one of the "super-foods".  I know so many different bean recipes, but suspect that there are ways to use this wonderful legume that I haven't thought of in my wildest culinary dreams.
> 
> ...


morning chief
broad beans are my all time fava-rite(sorry) bean & i love cooking them this way,nothing new or groundbreaking but it is delish.leave out the cream & butter & use a bit more evoo,a splash of dry white wine & a pinch of dried chilli flakes & season with the parmesan at the end of cooking for a healthy option/variation
frozen baby broad beans work just as well.
penne with broad bean, bacon, mint + cream - YouTube


----------



## taxlady (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of beans. When I was a vegetarian, I used to cook up some beans, put them through the meat grinder, and fry them up with onion as though it was ground beef. I used to use instead of ground beef in pasta sauce, sloppy Joes, etc.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 22, 2012)

"beaner joes" actually sound kinda good, if you add some spices, taxy.

chief, i don't have a lot of recipes, but would you like to hear my bean songs?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> chief, i don't have a lot of recipes, but would you like to hear my bean songs?


you sing bucky & i'll follow on the piano.................

Blazing Saddles - Farting Scene - YouTube


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jun 22, 2012)

Buon Giorno Harry,

There are ladies online ... 

Pew ! or is that Poo ? 

You are hilarious ...

Have a nice wkend.
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jun 22, 2012)

A pot of plain old pinto beans is hard to beat on a cold day.  Soak them overnight, drain, add fresh water to cover with a couple of inches over that.  Add a smoked ham hock, a quartered onion, a chopped rib of celery.  Bring to a boil, then simmer for several hours, until the water cooks down to a sauce.  Add salt when beans are tender.  Serve with cornbread or fresh sourdough bread for dipping, er actually, for sopping.  They're just as good or maybe even better when reheated the next day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 22, 2012)

*Sober Borracho Beans*

*Ingredients*

1  pound bag pinto beans, rinsed and soaked                        	                        	                         	                    	
1 large white onion, chopped                        	                        	                         	                    	
1 garlic clove, minced                        	                        	                         	                    	
2 large red ripe tomatoes, chopped                        	                        	                         	                    	
2 fresh jalapenos, chopped                        	                        	                         	                    	
1 bunch cilantro, chopped
1 slab thick bacon 
                       	                        	                         	                    	1 teaspoon oregano                        	                        	                         	                    	
2 bay leaves                        	                        	                         	                    	
1 tablespoon salt
 pepper                        	                        	                         	                    	
1 teaspoon cumin                        	                        	                         	                    	
2 cans beef broth

*How to make it*

Fry bacon to a tender taste but not crispy, drain fat. Wash pinto
bean and sift out for rocks. Put bacon, beans in big crock-pot or
big cooking pot with water filled 75% full. Add all remaining
ingredients and cook on high 4 hours. Eat with flour or corn
tortillas,corn bread, crackers, etc.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jun 22, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Buon Giorno Harry,
> 
> There are ladies online ...
> 
> ...


the clue is in my name margi............!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 22, 2012)

Mmmm....love beans just about any way, especially like a few of you mentioned - slow cooked with a smoked ham hock.  

This isn't really a 'recipe', but I do love black beans rinsed and drained well, and sprinkled over green salads.  Our summers are so hot here in the desert and I feel like I'm getting that extra bit of protein when I don't feel like cooking.  

They're good with a variety of salad dressings and keep well in the fridge for several days.  I just had a mixed greens salad tonight with a couple good spoonfuls of black beans mixed in, with a vinaigrette dressing - delish.  

~cj


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 23, 2012)

I like Shake 'em Up Salads. Mexican-style is one of my favorites, the other is chick peas with Italian-type salad dressing or Greek-salad dressing.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 24, 2012)

I love three or four-bean salad on a hot summer day.

ingredients:
1 12 oz. can dark red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 12 oz. can garbanzo beans (chicke peas) drained and rinced
1 12 oz. can green beans with can liquor
1 12 oz. can Wax beans with can liquor
1.8 cup apple cider vnager
t tsp. celery seed
1 meium yellow onion, peeled and chopped
 sugar to taste

Chill until ice-cold and serve.  Yum!

Yes, I know, everything is from a can.  When it's hot outside, and inside, I'm not going to take the time and effort to boil kidney and garbanzo beans until tender, and then steam fresh green and wax beans to perfection.  I don't care how much you threaten me.  I'm not going to do it, I tell ya.  I'm not going to do it.  No!  Get that funny white jacket with the sleeves that tie around the back out of here.  I'm not goin' down easy, see.  No, get away!  Get away!.

Ok, so that was lame.  What else ya gonna do on a lazy Sunday afternoon when you're sitting in the office because you're waiting for a telephone company to call you abck, because one of your customers sites is without phone service?"

This isn't lame:  Sweet Bean Pie:

Ingredients, Crust;
1 1/2 cups all purpose flour
1 tsp salt
lard
3 tbs ice water

Whisk together the flour and salt.  Cut in 3/8 cup of lard until completely cut it.  Does the dough look like pea-gravel yet.  if there is loose flour in the bowl, add another heaping tbs. or so of lard and cut it in.  On the other hand, if the dough looks like it will all stick together like a lump of greasy clay, add another 18 cup of flour and cut it in.  You want it to look like pea gravel.  

When the dough is just right, add the ice water and fold it in just to moisten everything a bit.  now, roll it out on a well floured work surface and fold it in half, then in half again to form a triangle.  Carefully lift the dough into a pie pan, with the pointy end in the middle of the pan, and unfold  The dough to fit the pan.  Press down lightly.  Preheat oven to 400' F.  Beat an egg until smooth, and brush the pie shell with the beaten egg.  Place in the hot oven for 7 to eight minutes, just to set the egg wash.  Remove and let the crust cool.

Filling ingredients:
2 eggs, beaten
1 cup evaporated milk
2 cups cooked (or canned) and mashed navy beans
2/3 cup white sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon ground ginger
1/2 teaspoon ground nutmeg
1/2 teaspoon ground clove

 Preheat oven to 425'F. 
Combine all ingredients and whisk until smooth.  When the oven is hot. pour the filling into the pie shell and place in the oven.  Cook for 15 minutes.  Reduce oven temperature to 350' and bake for another 50 minutes.  Test by inserting a clean butter knife.  If it comes out clean, the pie is done.  Cool to room temperature, or place in the fridge if you like your pie cold, like me.

Serve with your favorite pumpkin pie topping, because that's what this pie tastes, and feels like.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of the North



Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 24, 2012)

Chief Longwind, they'd have to haul me away in the straight jacket right along with ya, because I love, love, love 4 bean salads made with canned beans!  I make mine very similar to yours. Now I'm craving it. Must make it again very soon. 

Your sweet bean pie sounds wonderful, I'm going to copy and paste it to my 'to try' recipes. 

This 4 bean salad was from last summer - I added some chopped red pepper, celery, and Bermuda onions, as I had to use them.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Chief Longwind, they'd have to haul me away in the straight jacket right along with ya, because I love, love, love 4 bean salads made with canned beans!  I make mine very similar to yours. Now I'm craving it. Must make it again very soon.
> 
> Your sweet bean pie sounds wonderful, I'm going to copy and paste it to my 'to try' recipes.
> 
> This 4 bean salad was from last summer - I added some chopped red pepper, celery, and Bermuda onions, as I had to use them.



Man, I wish I had that plate for lunch today.  Very nice.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 25, 2012)

Thank you.    Nice and cool (and easy) meal for a hot summer day. 

~cj


----------



## zfranca (Aug 5, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I want all of your bean recipes, hot, cold, sweet, savory, side dish, main course, desert, any kind of bean.
> 
> Beans are an extremely health food, one of the "super-foods".  I know so many different bean recipes, but suspect that there are ways to use this wonderful legume that I haven't thought of in my wildest culinary dreams.
> 
> ...


I am a bean lover, too. I usually cook a large amount of beans. I keep them frozen in several zip-lock bags and when I need a quick lunch I defrost one bag and I make a bean salad by dressing the beans simply with extra virgin olive oil and freshly ground black pepper and a piece of toasted bread that I made using the water from the beans.  You can also make bean bread. My favorite are Peruvian beans.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 5, 2012)

zfranca said:


> I am a bean lover, too. I usually cook a large amount of beans. I keep them frozen in several zip-lock bags and when I need a quick lunch I defrost one bag and I make a bean salad by dressing the beans simply with extra virgin olive oil and freshly ground black pepper and a piece of toasted bread that I made using the water from the beans.  You can also make bean bread. My favorite are Peruvian beans.



I've never heard of bean bread.  Could you post a recipe?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## zfranca (Aug 5, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> I've never heard of bean bread.  Could you post a recipe?
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



    Bean Breads

  From The New Laurel’s Kitchen, a cookbook for vegetarians. (Random House 1984)

  Ingredients:
          2
         tsp active dry yeast
             ½
         Cup warm water
             5
         Cups whole wheat flour
             2 ½
         tsp salt
             2
         TBSP honey

         Garbanzo cooking broth, plus cold water to make 2 cups   liquid, about 70[FONT=&quot]°[/FONT] F   (2TBSP oil)
             2
         Cups freshly-cooked garbanzo, mashed
        Directions:
1.  If you want to work beans into your family’s diet but find resistance in the rank, adding beans or bean flour when you prepare your bread dough can make a small but significant contribution. With a little art, not a soul will guess what extra nutrients that delicious slice contains.
Our preference is for cooked, mashed soybeans or garbanzos up to a cup per loaf, kneaded into the dough after the gluten is formed. That way the beans really do disappear into the dough, and the bread has very good flavor.

  [FONT=&quot]I have copied this recipe from the book but I have made some variations when I made it:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]1)     [/FONT][FONT=&quot]I used 50% whole wheat and 50% white flour, I used 2 TBSP instant dry yeast mixed in with the flours, and different kind of beans. No instructions are given for baking the bread. They had a previous chapter on the subject. If necessary I will provide you with the instructions.[/FONT]


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2012)

zfranca said:


> Bean Breads
> 
> From The New Laurel’s Kitchen, a cookbook for vegetarians. (Random House 1984)
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 6, 2012)

Supermarkets sell racks of ribs in two per pack sometimes around here. We never finish both racks so I always have about a half rack left over. I  cut them up in single riblets, brown them with the onions and garlic, my chipotle-ancho-guajillo blend, a can or two of beans(usually red kidney), some stock or diced tomatoes, and let that simmer for about half an hour....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 6, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Supermarkets sell racks of ribs in two per pack sometimes around here. We never finish both racks so I always have about a half rack left over. I  cut them up in single riblets, brown them with the onions and garlic, my chipotle-ancho-guajillo blend, a can or two of beans(usually red kidney), some stock or diced tomatoes, and let that simmer for about half an hour....



That sounds like such a great idea.  Ribs are inexpensive compared to beef, and the bones would add reat flavor to beans.  I've got to get me some more ribs, and make up a batch olf beans wit ribs.  Thanks.

I think this thread abut beans should be headed by all who are looking at the food storage thread.  For, what good is it to store food, if you don't have great recipes to use the stored food with?

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

